# Winston pictures!!!



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

He is so precious!! So cute! 
What is that mark on his head?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Winston is adorable.....love his face!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful baby pictures. That newborn picture is priceless. I wish I had pictures at that age of my boys.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Aaaaw, what a gorgeous little boy!
Congrats!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Valerie - Winston is so cute!!! I love the first picture with his (first) Mom. That's so precious


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Winston sure is adorable.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

He is so cute. How is life so far as a two-dog household?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the photos! He is just the most adorable puppy


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pics of Winston! He's beautiful ♥


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dakota's Pal said:


> He is so precious!! So cute!
> What is that mark on his head?


Thanks! That mark is just what the breeder used to tell them apart!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He is so cute.. He's going to grow up to be such a handsome guy!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's so chubba-chubba! What a cutie... He looks quite focused and determined walking along...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your so adorable little guy. Love the first one of him with his mom-just precious.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's more baby pictures since you seemed to like them! Eight days old!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

His baby pictures are so very precious, I know you will treasure them forever. 

Any of Winston with his big brother Riley???


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

They aren't the best but I have these:


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The one with his mom is really special. You're so lucky to have such a sweet little fellow.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing those. He is precious, and his momma is beautiful . Oh, I just want to squeeze him. Love the pictures of him and Riley. You can tell they are going to be best buds.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

awwwwwwwwww how adorable! Love all the pics. They are both gorgeous dogs


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How is Riley holding up? Seems like he's doing well with Winston.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

More and more and more pics......we love them!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Winston is so cute and I agree more pictures of Riley and Winston would be great!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Winston is so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

he is so adorable, and looks like Winston and Riley are getting on well too which is great!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Looking forward to watching him as he grows.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Winston is living up to his name-- he's very handsome! Thanks for the photos, and please, keep them coming!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loving these pics of your boys, looking forward to seeing lots more!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Lovely photos, Winston is SO cute! Looks like him and Riley are great friends already


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

What a handsome little fellow. I love all the pictures.
.


----------

